# Reds Breeding



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

1 of my big reds ( female) and 1 of my small ,thin reds were dancing together. They would swim in a small,tight circle rubbing against each other,then blow the gravel side by side with the male shivering against her.They defended this spot as i watched for 45 mins.When i checked tonight they did`nt seem to bother one another.What you guys think? . 6 reds (6-8 inch),4 caribe (4-5 inch) in a 125.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Think about what? It's quite possible they are attempting to breed, I know of successful spawns in much smaller tanks, I see no reason you shouldn't have the same luck. Were any eggs layed or were they merely going through the motions?


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Going through the motions.How long will this continue untill eggs appear.The female is quite rounded the sides so maybe she is carrying them. Fingers crossed


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Until they feel like doing it for real. I have heard of them doing it the first time, and also of never actually doing it for real.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it looks like they are starting to spawn i just went threw this a week and a half ago. look in the same spot you had seen them "dancing"







for some milt and eggs this should look yellowish. depending on the size of the p's there can be hundreds to thousands of eggs laid. these eggs will be verry hard to spot no bigger than 1/8'' both p's might guard this area or maybe only one i had just one.if successful the fry could appear anywhere from two - five days. my first crack at it failed. you will need a fry tank with a sponge filter (will require a air pump)

good luck and keep everyone updated!!!

take pics of the fry if possible


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I believe the male guards the eggs. If you are unsuccessful with the first batch don't feel bad, they did it once and it's likely they will do it again. Might be fun to try and document it too, nothing all the variables and behaviors etc.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what are the specs of your tank and what is the temp on it? thanks...good luck


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys, My two reds were doing the same thing, doing the mating dance. Do they normally lay the eggs right on the gravel? Or do they build a nest with plants?

I'm wondering what to keep my eyes open for.

Who has had reds that have successfully mated?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Do they normally lay the eggs right on the gravel? Or do they build a nest with plants?


 As far as I know the female just lays the eggs on the gravel: no plant matter or anything in the nest...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Petzl88 Posted on Mar 28 2003, 07:56 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hey guys, My two reds were doing the same thing, doing the mating dance. Do they normally lay the eggs right on the gravel? Or do they build a nest with plants?


 Each situation is different based on the type of plants you have. They are basic egg scatterers and may not even build a _nest_.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Tank is 125g ( 60 l x 24w x 20h ). 82 degrees . Still no eggs, but the female is still in the same spot clearing gravel.Another of my smaller reds ( male i think) is clearing gravel at the other side of the tank.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if you've tried any 'tricks' yet, but have you thought about simulating the dry/rainy seasons? I've read from more than one person that immitating the dry season can help some too. You'd need to lower the level and raise the temperature a tad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know you can "force" cory cats, which live in the same habitat, to spawn by first lower the water level and raising the temp a bit (like Neo said), and then do a massive water change (about 50%) with cooler water, to fill up the tank again and drop the overall water temperature a couple of degrees (to stimulate the start of the wet season). I don't know if this also works for piranha's, though...


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> stimulate the start of the wet season


I have heard that too. At the very least it would not hurt to give it a shot. Just take care when changing temperatures, don't want to do it too abruptly.


----------

